# Hiya Fellas



## JohnnyWayne (Jan 17, 2011)

New to this site and bows in general - just joined an archery club and went out last Sunday, had a blast! Shooting traditional (had to use vanes cause that's all they had here, I imagine it will be night and day when my feather fletched arrows get here from 3rivers) but I am pretty much hooked. From south florida - looking forward to getting to know yahs.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk. :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

JohnnyWayne.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------

